# What targets should we use in the slingshot league?



## NaturalFork

*League targets*​
*What type of target would you like to see used in the slingshot league?*

Paper targets2353.49%Cans (Standard 12 ounce) 1432.56%Other (please specify in the forum)613.95%


----------



## NaturalFork

The site will be ready very soon. By the beginning of next year we can try this out. Keep it simple at first. What type of targets should we use? There will be a 5, 10, and 20 meter league.

Thanks


----------



## Hrawk

I like paper targets. They provide good scoring options and be kept to show your own improvment over time.

Something like this:


----------



## orcrender

*Cow bells.*


----------



## Knoll

slingshot league?


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I voted "other". Something made of soft plastic like a milk jug because it's easy to see where the ammo penetrates, but it holds its shape better than paper.


----------



## M.J

Kanz!


----------



## pop shot

orcrender said:


> *Cow bells.*


MORE COW BELL!


----------



## pop shot

i think paper- it's cheap, you can reuse the back of existing documents, and there's more scoring options. is this gonna be a web based league? this is getting me all excited. i gotta get a better camera.


----------



## NaturalFork

pop shot said:


> i think paper- it's cheap, you can reuse the back of existing documents, and there's more scoring options. is this gonna be a web based league? this is getting me all excited. i gotta get a better camera.


Yes web based league. Site is almost completed.


----------



## AJW

Hrawk said:


> I like paper targets. They provide good scoring options and be kept to show your own improvment over time.
> 
> Something like this:


Ya Exactly like that


----------



## NaturalFork

Looks like paper gets the vote!


----------



## Hrawk

And now for a paper target that will please both the paper punchers and can killers:


----------



## Hrawk

Also, here is the target I posted in another thread:


----------



## Cervantes

Shoot-N-C reactive targets. I only shoot from 35 feet, but these really mark the impact very well so I don't have to go and look for the hit. It hits and I make a note of the ring and orientation.
http://www.americantargets.com/shootnc


----------



## Hrawk

A bit expensive don't you think ?


----------



## Rapier

I think I like the paper can target but where the bloody 'ell is the carlton draught can Hrawk? Bloody tooheys...


----------



## jayw81

I voted other.. I like the idea of reactive targets that make a noise and/or fall down on impact. Similar to metallic silhouette for rifle and handgun disciplines.

Jay


----------



## Hrawk

Rapier said:


> I think I like the paper can target but where the bloody 'ell is the carlton draught can Hrawk? Bloody tooheys...


Lol,most have been asking where's the Forsters!


----------



## jayw81

How bout Emu Export?? The idea of shooting at a decent beer like Heineken makes me feel ill


----------



## Hrawk

The Official Target has been updated with a larger set of rings to make scoring easier.


----------



## Rapier

Works for me mate. I might even be able to hit the bull on occasion provided I'm close enough...
Good work


----------



## Rapier

jayw81 said:


> I voted other.. I like the idea of reactive targets that make a noise and/or fall down on impact. Similar to metallic silhouette for rifle and handgun disciplines.
> 
> Jay


I know what you mean there Mr. Jay so heres what I do...
Print out the official target then cut the bull out. Pin it to whatever (I have a catch box and so does me mate coz I bloody made him one!) with a wire running across and behind and a 'flap' of ally or tin or whatever hanging from the wire sprayed black. That way when you miss the target all together you can turn to ya mate n say... "Did ya see that? Straight through the bull and for the fifth time in a row!" Of course he'll say " your full of s#!t mate. I never heard nothin" In wich case you'll reply... "Yeah well maybe you can hear me tellin you it's your turn to get the beers then" and because you mean it he'll go get em then you can say "Huh! While you were away I put three more through the bull" to wich he'll just sigh and sit his a$$ down!
We got it all figured out here in the SSF....


----------



## Beanflip

Hrawk said:


> The Official Target has been updated with a larger set of rings to make scoring easier.


 I like this one. It's similar to Bill's Pocket Predator contest target. I found that target to be challenging. Scoring was pretty easy also. The rules he laid out covered everything well. http://www.pocketpredator.com/pics/OfficialSlingshotTarget.gif


----------



## M.J

That target is really good! Especially since we're only shooting 5 shots it will make scoring easy.
Beanflip will put 5 shots through the same hole, so it doesn't matter as much for him


----------



## Knoll

After 5 shots my target will likely still be a virgin.


----------



## JustDavid

Over here, we could use 









I guess in the UK, you could use


----------



## rubberpower

I am trying to get a league started here and so far the people want a knock down target because of the simplicity 
whoever knocks it down the most wins. For now it will be manually reset by a pull string and if enough interest is generated we will put in one that is electronically reset.


----------



## Btoon84

Hrawk said:


> I like paper targets. They provide good scoring options and be kept to show your own improvment over time.
> 
> Something like this:


i just printed this : )


----------



## Hrawk

If you want, I can make up a PDF of the above target so it prints to scale. Let me know if you want one.

I prefer to use the slingshot league targets now. They can be found HERE


----------



## Btoon84

haha. found this one first oddly enough don't know how i missed the The SSLT (slingshot league target): )


----------



## Hrawk

A lot of people found the above target too hard to score with the 'zones' too close together, so with others input we came up with the SSLT's


----------



## Btoon84

I agree. after seeing the 2nd one it makes so much more sense. SSLT's all the way!


----------



## NETim

Hrawk said:


> A bit expensive don't you think ?


I just bought a 50-pack of 8" GlowShot Reactive-Splatter targets for only 20$ (40 cents apiece). I intend to mostly use "plinking" targets like cans, etc., but I wanted something I could see really well to "sight-in" my new slingshots.

P.S. I've been trolling around this site for days learning bunches about slingshots and the two I'm about to buy will be my first ever. Why am I buying two to start? I've learned a few things from you guys: 1) try everything, see what works for you; and 2) nobody owns just one slingshot!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX

NETim said:


> A bit expensive don't you think ?


I just bought a 50-pack of 8" GlowShot Reactive-Splatter targets for only 20$ (40 cents apiece). I intend to mostly use "plinking" targets like cans, etc., but I wanted something I could see really well to "sight-in" my new slingshots.

P.S. I've been trolling around this site for days learning bunches about slingshots and the two I'm about to buy will be my first ever. Why am I buying two to start? I've learned a few things from you guys: 1) try everything, see what works for you; and 2) nobody owns just one slingshot!
[/quote]

Aint that the truth.


----------



## joshuafed

Paper because it is replaceble and you can customize it alot.


----------



## KennyCannon

I was shooting cans yesterday and HATE IT! And I love shooting paper.

But after some "experience", my vote will have to be something metal (cans, spoons, whatever). Either you hit it and 
everyone watching the video can hear it or you don't. There's no question about the shot at all.

With paper there's questions about which shots are in and which shots are out.


----------



## faca

why not life quarry ;-)


----------



## Hrawk

faca said:


> why not life quarry ;-)


Facepalm


----------



## faca

joking don´t worry ;-)


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Rapier

Yeah. Trying to figure out how to train hamsters to run back and forth across the yard. Shouldnt be to hard. Already have them fighting gladiator style in a little colosseum. I just tell them the victor may earn his freedom!
"win the audience Maximus"
They look so cute in their little helms and armor with their little swords and spiky maces. Love it


----------



## faca

how about balloons; you can fill with water or not hang them using some cord you can inflate them to different sizes.
Can be very tricky to hit them in a windy day.


----------



## pop shot

This is an old thread


----------

